# chasing cars at night



## shel567 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've got Jade to leave dogs alone when out by saying <span style="color: #3333FF">DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT</span> but she has now started to try and chase cars and motorbikes at night (she leaves them alone in the daytime) I have tryed the same command I use with the dogs but she will just not listern to me, any help greatly welcomed


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

How much traffic are you experiencing with the vehicle(s)? Is this occurring when she is outside/inside? Does this happen at a certain time of the night? I would try to redirect Jade's attention back to you. And praise her for it when this does occurr.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

If there is a lot of traffic at night and you're walking with your dog, unless you're wearing bright clothing, or you are able to be seen, it could be dangerous. But if you must walk at night, then what I would do is everytime you hear a car coming, have her sit. Do it everytime consistently until it becomes a habit to do that when she hears a car or a motorcycle. This is what I do with my boys, and it works well.


----------



## shel567 (Aug 11, 2008)

thank you for the advice.
There is not alot of traffic where I live as it is only a small village and I never walk her off the lead, She only seems to try to chase the cars after it has started to get dark so i'm not sure if it's anything to do with there lights.
Once again thank you


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

Have her sit as GSDOwner2008 said, it will help her not concentrate on the vehicle.

In the meantime, simple focus excercise's do wonders also. It makes them focus on you. The one I've tried with my GSD is taking a treat. Letting him know that the treat is in whatever hand it's in(usually my left hand). And put it behind my back. Don't worry if they follow the hand the treat is in. As a young pup, that is their first inclination. Call them around to your front. Give her the "sit" or "down" command(whichever suits you). Give an "eyes here" command and point up to your face. Make sure you get complete eye to eye contact with them. Soon once they catch on, there is no need to point, cause they already know the routine and they are soley focused on you.

But make sure that you master the "sit" or "sit & down" commands first.


----------



## shel567 (Aug 11, 2008)

thank you again, my gsd is a year old next month I think she is going through a stupid stage at the moment and doing stupid things like with the cars, I will keep working with her, as i'm always trying to teach her new things.
It's good for the advice as she is my first gsd so all help with her when needed is welcomed
thank you once again


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Actually, your GSD is going through a rebellion stage where she might not listen to you all the time, and she might be a little more thick headed then she used to be. The key is to be consistent with your training and using positive reinforcement that way she knows you're the boss. By the way, if you don't practice NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) you should start right away, you'll see a big difference in her behavior.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008Actually, your GSD is going through a rebellion stage where she might not listen to you all the time, and she might be a little more thick headed then she used to be. The key is to be consistent with your training and using positive reinforcement that way she knows you're the boss. By the way, if you don't practice NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) you should start right away, you'll see a big difference in her behavior.


When does the rebellion stage stop??








mine still is going through it LOL


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Supposedly around 1.5 - 2 years of age. Maybe Brady is stong willed! He's a handsome boy either way.


----------

